# Featured Artist on Flashes of Brilliance



## PiP (Jan 3, 2018)

As part of the media team's initiative to promote the work of our talented members, we will now be including a 'Featured' Artist' on Flashes of Brilliance. This will not be an interview more a virtual gallery of their creative works. (Painting, sculpture, photography, all things visual made by our members.)_

Only work posted to our Visual Arts forum will be considered .

The media team will be watching ... so please get posting!_


----------

